# air injection control valve



## rva (Feb 19, 2014)

I need an air injection control valve for a 1988 z31 N/A. I can't seem to find a thread nor the part. I'm getting the feeling there aren't any out there, so it must be able to be bypassed, does anyone have any experience with it. Thanks


----------

